# EO's vs. FO's



## jenmarie82 (Sep 28, 2008)

The EO's that i've used don't really seem to be as fragrant as the FO's. Has anyone else experienced this? I want a soap that's going to be very fragrant and leave my skin smelling like the soap...not wear off.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2008)

Where are you getting your EOs & fos? EOs should be much stronger. It only takes 6-8 drops of a good Lavender EO to scent a pound of soap but may take a teaspoon or more Lavender fo to scent a pound.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2008)

As for leaving a lingering scent on the skin, that will be hit or miss. You can get 100 scents from company XYZ & maybe 6 or 7 will leave a scent on your skin for a nice lengh of time. You can buy those same 100 scents from company ABC & maybe 6 or 7 will leave a scent on your skin for a nice lengh of time & it won't be the same scent from each supplier that do. You will also notice some hold scent longer on skin, some in hair & some on fabric. It's all trial & error.


----------



## Healinya (Sep 29, 2008)

Every soap or lotion I have made so far, I have also made a spray to go with it. I never really researched it, so I may not be doing it right, But I use equal drops of polysorbate 20 and eo/fo, then top the bottle with witch hazel. But yeah, A lot of scents don't stick too strong, mostly it's just aromatherapy for me while in the shower.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 29, 2008)

> I never really researched it, so I may not be doing it right, But I use equal drops of polysorbate 20 and eo/fo, then top the bottle with witch hazel.


Yes, you are doing it right, equal parts poly & fragrance & top the bottle off w/ the liquid carrier of your choice.


----------

